# Saarland wieder beleben treffen, Komoot etc.



## MaikEckert (29. September 2019)

Hey Leute, irgendwie scheint mir unser Forum etwas tot.
Ich würde es gerne beleben, für Gruppenfahrer und Einzelkämpfer.
Ich würde auch gerne ein paar neue trails kennenlernen, habt ihr da Ideen oder Möglichkeiten wo ich diese finde? 
Ich besitze Komoot und konnte da ein paar trails finden, komme aus Saarbrücken und bin Amateur mit einem entsprechenden einstiegsrad.
Lasst uns das alles wieder etwas aufpeppen.

Nebenher mache ich einen Thread auf in dem ich zu clean your Trails appeliere. Persönlich tat ich das schon etwas in spiesenelverberg/st. Ingbert auf der Friedhofsabfahrt der pur und es war viel angenehmer, mal sehen wie die Strecke den Regen überlebt hat.

Lasst uns etwas aktiver sein.


----------



## Dämon__ (30. September 2019)

In Saarbrücken und Umgebung gibt es diverse Gruppen die sich zum fahren treffen, einfach dort mal vorbei schauen und mitfahren. In Zeiten von WA braucht es für Verabredungen kein Forum mehr, soll ja auch nicht jeder wissen wo wer unterwegs ist 
Du wirst wohl auch nur sehr wenige begeistern zur Trailpflege, da die meisten nur fahren wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elysian (16. Oktober 2019)

MaikEckert schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gerne ein paar neue trails kennenlernen, habt ihr da Ideen oder Möglichkeiten wo ich diese finde?
> Ich besitze Komoot und konnte da ein paar trails finden, komme aus Saarbrücken und bin Amateur mit einem entsprechenden einstiegsrad.


Ich komme auch aus Saarbrücken und bin meist alleine oder mit einem Freund zusammen unterwegs.
Trails finden wir hauptsächlich auch auf Komoot.



Dämon__ schrieb:


> In Zeiten von WA braucht es für Verabredungen kein Forum mehr, soll ja auch nicht jeder wissen wo wer unterwegs ist


Das stimmt wohl, macht es aber für Neulinge deutlich schwieriger Anschluss zu finden.


----------



## MaikEckert (16. Oktober 2019)

elysian schrieb:


> Ich komme auch aus Saarbrücken und bin meist alleine oder mit einem Freund zusammen unterwegs.
> Trails finden wir hauptsächlich auch auf Komoot.


Auf Komoot bin ich auch aktiv an manchen Stellen sind viele weiße Flecken wo eigentlich vernünftige hometrails sein können.



elysian schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl, macht es aber für Neulinge deutlich schwieriger Anschluss zu finden.



Genau das ist mein Problem, ich fand tatsächlich aus Zufall noch jemanden der Anfänger im MTB fahren ist aber auch Interesse hat.

Fahrt ihr auch im Winter? Und was fährt ihr normalerweise so für Strecken oder bike Kategorie.XC/Trail und Downhill lassen sich schwer mischen ^^'

Mit 22 finde ich es auch nicht so leicht direkten Anschluss zu finden da Ich oft von 40/50+ höre


----------



## elysian (16. Oktober 2019)

MaikEckert schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr auch im Winter? Und was fährt ihr normalerweise so für Strecken oder bike Kategorie.XC/Trail und Downhill lassen sich schwer mischen ^^'
> 
> Mit 22 finde ich es auch nicht so leicht direkten Anschluss zu finden da Ich oft von 40/50+ höre


Ja, Winter ist generell kein Problem, wenn es nicht gerade in Strömen regnet. 
Fahren eher XC/Trail würde ich sagen und sind beide ebenfalls noch Anfänger (ich war mal so frei und habe dich auf Komoot hinzugefügt, da siehst du welche Strecken wir so fahren).
Das Problem mit dem Alter kann ich nachvollziehen, geht uns mit 27 recht ähnlich.


----------



## Maximus75 (16. Oktober 2019)

Ja das Saarland wird wohl älter...
Ich gehöre auch zu den ü40, verdammt bin ich schon so alt?


----------



## MaikEckert (16. Oktober 2019)

Die nächste Generation kommt! 
Man vergisst nur in dem Zeitalter von immer verbunden das es fehlende Verbindungen gibt.

Da ich angekränkelt bin kann ich momentan nicht fahren aber mit einer Privatnachricht können wir details ausmachen wo und wann wir fahren, wir bzw ich fahre auch hauptsächlich XC/Trail und das mit einem geupgradetem hardtail also das Optimum um zu lernen.

Das gilt übrigens für alle die das ob heute morgen oder in einem Jahr lesen.


----------



## <NoFear> (21. Oktober 2019)

MaikEckert schrieb:


> Hey Leute, irgendwie scheint mir unser Forum etwas tot.
> Ich würde es gerne beleben, für Gruppenfahrer und Einzelkämpfer.
> Ich würde auch gerne ein paar neue trails kennenlernen, habt ihr da Ideen oder Möglichkeiten wo ich diese finde?
> Ich besitze Komoot und konnte da ein paar trails finden, komme aus Saarbrücken und bin Amateur mit einem entsprechenden einstiegsrad.
> ...




Servus * MaikEckert*, 

ich finde deine Idee hier im Forum etwas *aktiver* zu sein gut. Die Umsetzung der Trailpflege ist jedoch schwierig. Vllt findet sich jmd der in deiner Region unterwegs ist und auch Interesse zur Trailpflege hat. Für größere Aktionen sind die kommenden Wintermonate wohl am besten geeignet. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass du - wie oben schon beschrieben - nicht viele "Mitstreiter" finden wirst. Die Mehrheit will einfach nur fahren. 
Bei uns hier in der Region ist es das Gleiche - nur eine Hand voll sind neben dem aktiven Fahren auch in der Trailpflege aktiv und halten die Wege in Schuss!

Verabredungen hier im Forum haben immer noch ihren Sinn und sollten wieder zunehmend getätigt werden, um die MTB-Community aufrecht zu erhalten und diese auch auszuweiten! Whatsapp ist mMn hierfür nicht wirklich geeignet - denn man bleibt bekanntlich nur unter sich.

Das Alter sollte nun eines der geringsten Probleme hinsichtlich einer "Fahrgemeinschaft" sein ;-)

Grüße von den HOMeTrails


----------



## Rissenthalerr (25. März 2020)

Hi,

ich hab im Moment auch das Problem Leute zu finden. Ich will nach ein paar Jahren Pause endlich wieder anfangen. Meine Kollegen von damals haben entweder aufgehört oder ich hab den Kontakt verloren. 
Ich komm aus der Nähe von Losheim und fahre eigentlich Downhill/Freeride. Bei uns gibts ne geile Strecke im Wald die auch anscheinend von anderen Personen gefahren wird, hab aber noch keinen dort getroffen. Falls jemand mal Lust hat kann er sich ja melden.

Gruß Max


----------



## Dämon__ (29. März 2020)

da du wohl aus Rissenthal bist solltest du dich ja hier auskennen, bin aus Oppen und fahre regelmäßig mal den DH runter, leider wird der nicht mehr so toll gepflegt. ich fahr auch gerne den Schluchtenpfad und vor allem Lückner.
Wenn du mal fahren willst melde dich per PN

schau mal bei meinem Insta Kanal rein, dann kannst du dir ein Bild machen


----------



## Rissenthalerr (30. März 2020)

oh woher weißt du das?^^
ja cool ich schreib dir mal bei Insta. 
Ich wollte mich dann auch wieder darum kümmern den Trail ein wenig instandzuhalten, wenn ich schon direkt da wohne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bausparfuchs (11. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade mit einigen Leuten, eine kleine Community von Gravelbegeisterten im Saarland zusammenzubringen. Die Schnittmenge mit Mountainbikes ist natürlich auch gegeben. 

Mit dem Haldengravel (https://www.haldengravel.de) ist schon ein Event für die Zielgruppe Gravelfahrer (und MTB-Fahrer ohne Gier nach harten Trails) in Planung (leider jetzt auf 2021 verschoben) und wir sind gerade aktiv im Saarbrücker Raum ein bisschen am Scouten, um in der nächsten Zeit auch mal schöne Graveltouren mit ordentlicher Wegbeschreibung zu bewerben, die nicht in Komoot-Dschungel untergehen.

In Ermangelung einer dezidierten Gravel-Community im Saarland haben wir da einfach mal nen Namen gesucht und möchten (in Anlehung an die Gruppe aus Luxembourg) uns unter dem Namen "Gravel-Grinder Saarland" zusammenschließen.

Es gibt bereits ne Facebook-Gruppe: https://www.facebook.com/groups/2689441947745876/
und einen Club auf Strava: https://www.strava.com/clubs/gravel-grinder-saarland
Zusätzlich haben wir mal https://gravelgrinder.saarland registriert, dort aber jetzt erstmal keine konkreten Zeitpläne zum Webseitenaufbau. Meine Vorstellung wäre, dass man dort kuratierte Tourenvorschläge sammeln könnte und nen Eventkalender einbaut. 

Vielleicht mag ja der ein oder die Andere gerne dem Strava Club beitreten und wir schauen dann, was draus wird.

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass das Gravelbike im Saarland noch nicht so richtig angekommen ist. Wir freuen uns auf jeden Fall über Feedback.

Und falls nicht, dann stehts jetzt zumindest mal hier drin ;-)

Viel Spaß im Wald


----------



## Bausparfuchs (9. Juli 2020)

Am Dienstag, 14.07. ist wieder virtuelle Fahrradkneipe via Jitsi. Letztes mal waren wir zu fünft und es war ganz nett.









						Virtuelle Fahrradkneipe - 2nd Edition
					

Liebe Freundinnen und Freunde des Radsports auf Asphalt, Feldwegen, Singletrails und Matsch. Hiermit laden wir euch ein zu unserer ersten virtuellen Fahrradkneipe. Wir quatschen über Bikes des Sinn des Lebens und trinken was leckeres dabei.  Technisch läuft das alles über Jit.si. Es handelt sich...




					www.strava.com
				











						Virtuelle Fahrradkneipe - 2nd Edition
					

Liebe Freundinnen und Freunde des Radsports auf Asphalt, Feldwegen, Singletrails und Matsch. Hiermit laden wir euch ein zu unserer ersten virtuellen Fahrradkneipe. Wir quatschen über Bikes des Sinn...




					www.facebook.com
				




Liebe Freundinnen und Freunde des Radsports auf Asphalt, Feldwegen, Singletrails und Matsch. Hiermit laden wir euch ein zu unserer ersten virtuellen Fahrradkneipe. Wir quatschen über Bikes des Sinn des Lebens und trinken was leckeres dabei.

Technisch läuft das alles über Jit.si. Es handelt sich dabei um eine quelloffene Software, die Videokonferenzen mit einem oder mehreren Teilnehmern ermöglicht. Das besondere ist, dass ihr kein Konto und keine zusätzliche Software benötigt. Ihr müsst dafür einfach den folgenden Link im Browser eurer Wahl nutzen:
https://meet.moget-it.de/gravelgrindersaarland

Firefox funzt nicht immer zuverlässig, weicht also besser auf Chrome oder Safari aus. Headsets are welcome!

Weitere Infos zu Jit.si findet ihr z.B. hier:
https://www.kuketz-blog.de/kurzanleitung-jitsi-meet-videokonferenz-per-browser-oder-app/

Stellt das Bier kalt, zieht euch euer Headset und wahlweise euer bestes Radtrikot an und wir sehen uns dann am Dienstagabend um 20 Uhr.


----------

